# temporary NIE?



## khorram (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a temporary NIE, which is valid for 3 months. However, due to personal circumstances I am not able to apply for a permanent NIE.

Does this mean, I have to re-apply for another temporary NIE after 3 months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

khorram said:


> I have a temporary NIE, which is valid for 3 months. However, due to personal circumstances I am not able to apply for a permanent NIE.
> 
> Does this mean, I have to re-apply for another temporary NIE after 3 months?


NIE numbers aren't temporary - only the 'certificate' has an expiry date

if you're not living in Spain then you'd only need to get another cert if the time comes when you have to show it for one reason or another, such as purchasing or inheriting property - then you can get a new one - but the *NIE number *will be the same

if you`re living in Spain then you have to register as resident in any case


----------



## khorram (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, you are right it is a certificate (letter). Does this mean to re-new I would have to fill a forma and make another payment?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

khorram said:


> Thank you, you are right it is a certificate (letter). Does this mean to re-new I would have to fill a forma and make another payment?


yes, that's right


----------

